# Daft Insurance Quotes



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

(and yes i should ring round, but work till 6pm and cant use phone whilst in work, so all online)

Looking at insuring a mk3 golf (1.8) for me and the gf to use to move the dogs around, odd day at work etc and getting quotes of:

£1,500!!!!!!!!!!!

Neither of us have ever claimed, both not got any points either and car is parked on the drive.

Cars not worth as much as the insurance, plain daft.

However, got a quote fully comp for a BMW 318 tourer for £240 so might just go with that :lol:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

I had the same problem, but searched on line and had companys phoning me for the next couple of days which became a pain, To insure a standard transit full no claims etc,etc, quotes ranged from £2500:lol: TO £275 FULLY COMP, no gueses which one I went for in the end as the cover was exactly the same


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I got a quote of 95k, yes ninety five thousand pounds!!!

That was on a group 15 Seat Ibiza. Madness.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

The problem for me is I cant ring during working hours and cant accept incomming calls due to work rules.

Means its all online quotes which are rubbish most of the time.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i had a quote of £3500 for a rover 218 coupe needless to say when they rang up about me renewing I kindly asked her if she would renew at that price to which she replied "no I wouldn't and sorry to bother you"


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Half *rsed, the lot of you! 

Lol

I managed £22,000 for my Clio 182. I know of someone else who is insured for sub £1000 on his 182, who was quoted £98,000 for a £5000 Clio 182! LOL! 

It did has half price MOT though!


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

£2800 cheapest for me to insure a renaultsport megane next year ill be taking it


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

I got a weeks free coverage with Zurich when bought an approved used honda s2000 they quoted me 11k for the year!!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

in 1993 i was quoted £1000 per week for 52 weeks tp,f,t for a sapphire cosworth. To be fair though i was only 23.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I own a Astra mk3 gls spec, with everything uprated and an engine conversion to a 1.8. I basically Turned it into a GSi astra, and it costs me £850 to insure. To insure the real gsi, with less mods, Its £2100!! HOW??:lol:


----------



## SD1992 (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome to my life - £1600 for a 2002 1.8 Mondeo 

That is actually cheaper than a corsa, polo, anything!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

My best is 8K on a 1.9 Vectra


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Strothow said:


> My best is 8K on a 1.9 Vectra


You actually pay 8k pa for insurance??? :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

pringle_addict said:


> You actually pay 8k pa for insurance??? :doublesho:doublesho


No, i'm 17, but thats the CHEAPEST quote...Insane....#

On a provisional, its £639..../month.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that had me seriously worried. I moan at paying £200 per year. lol


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

:lol: Anyone that pays that must be insane, or have insane amounts of money to waste!


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> (and yes i should ring round, but work till 6pm and cant use phone whilst in work, so all online)
> 
> Looking at insuring a mk3 golf (1.8) for me and the gf to use to move the dogs around, odd day at work etc and getting quotes of:
> 
> ...


I have the same problem, trying to insure a 1992 k 1.8 CL 5 door MK3 Golf (75 BHP) 600 quid a year as a second car,

to insure my old 316i Touring rwd over 100 bhp think 105 380 quid its madness and makes no sense.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Currently paying 960 best I have got is my renewal at 870. Other quotes online have all been over 1200 and that is without declaring my mode. Admiral will insure me for an extra 35bhp but refuse to insure me for having an aftermarket intercooler.

My first year was 3000 for 10 months in a car I bought for 700. When I got my second car which was a brand new mondeo with one year no claims my insurance dropped to 1200. 

It's really not surprisingly that so many young drivers aren't insured.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

My missus brother passed his test 2 weeks ago, he's 18. Cheapest quote he's had is £2000, one place he phoned today wanted £6000. That's for a £500 1.5 106 diesel!! Crazy or what!!


----------



## Kristy (Apr 4, 2010)

Last year I was paying £500 for an EP3 Civic Type R, that was stolen from the driveway in March (broke into house to get the keys). 
While I was waiting for the insurance to pay out I had to buy something just to get me around, work etc, due to not being entitled to a courtesy car in the event of theft, damn small print.
I bought a 99' Saab 95 2.3T and the quotes I had bordered on the ridiculous, I valued it at £1000, some company's were quoting me upwards of £1500 TPFT.
Out of interest I ran through an online quote, confused or similar stating a clean record (which I have) and without the claim for theft, cheapest I got was £300 TPFT, I then put the claim for theft on and the same company wanted £1100. BTW I have 6 years protected no claims bonus.
I eventually stayed with my current broker's (SKY) and paid £600 TPFT though they only wanted an additional £300 to insure a JDM DC2 Integra which was, by quite a big margin, the cheapest quote I had, and I spent two days phoning every single insurance company I could think of.
You need to take time out and spend time phoning them *all* (though I was better off staying with who I was with), Keith Michaels quoted me virtually the same price but wanted a Tracker fitted.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I was getting some quotes earlier for a cheap run about as a second car but the quotes off compare the market were coming in at £1500 for a 23 year old with a licence for 5 years, although still no claims as they are on the other car. Did one direct with Admiral and managed to get one for £450 TPFT + no vol. excess.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Kristy said:


> Last year I was paying £500 for an EP3 Civic Type R, that was stolen from the driveway in March (broke into house to get the keys).
> While I was waiting for the insurance to pay out I had to buy something just to get me around, work etc, due to not being entitled to a courtesy car in the event of theft, damn small print.
> I bought a 99' Saab 95 2.3T and the quotes I had bordered on the ridiculous, I valued it at £1000, some company's were quoting me upwards of £1500 TPFT.
> Out of interest I ran through an online quote, confused or similar stating a clean record (which I have) and without the claim for theft, cheapest I got was £300 TPFT, I then put the claim for theft on and the same company wanted £1100. BTW I have 6 years protected no claims bonus.
> ...


I am not sure if you are aware but we (Sky) are now affiliated with Detailing World, you are very welcome to contact us via the forum for any policy queries you may have :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It does seem that you need to pick your car carefully.

I pay £423 fully protected on a 17K per year policy. I'm 29 and I haven't made a claim outside of a windscreen in 8 years.

That works out at 2.5p per mile to insure my car. Given that i could have an accident in any one of those miles, 2.5p is not that bad i don't think.


----------



## Kristy (Apr 4, 2010)

skyinsurance said:


> I am not sure if you are aware but we (Sky) are now affiliated with Detailing World, you are very welcome to contact us via the forum for any policy queries you may have :thumb:


I didn't but I do now

Thanks


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I've recently been thinking about modding my Leon FR.
So I did an online enquiry with a certain performance insurer, with the mods ( remap, cuprar brakes, suspension and wheels ) it came back at £325, not bad I thought as I currently pay £340 as standard.
I rang them last week as the quote was around 6 months old and is due for renewal now at around the same price as I am currently paying.
The best they could do was £430 modified and £650 standard ?????
I couldnt understand how increasing the performance of the car by 30% would result in a saving of 30%.
I feel sorry for all the youngsters trying to insure, my daughter passed her test a month or so ago and to add her to her mums insurance (206hdi) is an extra £1200.
It doesnt seem to make any difference if we change the car to something lesser which goes to show they are just looking at what damage she could potentially cause not the car itself.


----------



## Cleanerbeemer (Jun 26, 2010)

43, clean licence with no accidents and Swiftcover wanted £6500 for me to insure my Range rover Sport v6!! And they wouldn't put my 69 yr old Mum on as it was too high a performance vehicle for her age!! That was what I was told when I called as it wouldn't let me add her online!! I could fart on roller skates and accelerate faster that the old 2.7 RRSs!!!:doublesho High performance they werent!! Ended up staying with the same broker at 400 quid!!


----------

